# WSM?????????????



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have not any interest in these new short magnums :eyeroll: 
I think they will just be a fad......
:withstupid: 
I am comfortable with the old standbys ie 243,25-06,270,7mm Rem.,30-06,300Win mag.
Those of you that have alot of experience with the short mags give me your sell. :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am with you ZOG. It is just a marketing ploy (and a good one at that!!!!!) for gun manufacturers to sell morearms... Are they better than the calibers from which they were born - yes. Will the average shooter notice - no. Will the deer notice - no. :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:eyeroll: :sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I've often wondered why people feel the need to pop a 250lb. deer with a mag ctg. when they've been harvested for years with things like the 30WCF, 45/70 Gvt. and like rounds. I guess if you were to be hunting in the West where you'll be hiking up and down mountains all day long and have 400+ yard shots then a WSM just might come in handy but here in Tennessee, where the average shot is well under 100 yards it's just a plain waste of power. There are many here who use shotguns to hunt deer with and have a great deal of sucess because as I said, shots are fairly close. If I were to pick a long range deer ctg. I'd go with a good quality .270Win., one of the very best long range deer ctgs. on the planet. As for a ctg. rifle for my neck of the woods, it's hard to beat a good lever gun in 30WCF, 44Mag. or 7-30 Waters for the kind of hunting that we do. At the moment all I have in the way of rifles is a flintlock but it's good at 100 yrds. if I do my part so I'm still good to go as anyone else for woods hunting around here. JMHO, YMMV


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a 300WSM. Is it better than my 300 Win Mag? Nope. Is it better than my 270 or 308? For elk it is. Why do I have it. Well, my 300 Win Mag with scope is about 11 lbs, and my 300WSM is around 7.5 lbs. It depends on what I am doing. Who was the fellow that said he never met a person he didn't like. I am sort of like him, I have never seen a firearm I didn't like. I guess mostly I purchased it out of curiosity. I do like short fat cases with uniform ignition. This is why the 22 and 6mm PPC and BR are so darn accurate.

The only problem with my 300WSM is that my 270 hasn't had it's trigger tripped for a couple years. Poor thing, I have been neglecting it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,
Thanks, now you sparked my thoughts, You still take the 270 out of the rack and fondel it once in a while, don't you?  Does the 300WSM at 7.5# have alot of recoil? What brand rifle?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cmon all you hardheads the WSM and WSSM are the next step lets all take it together. I still cant wait till we get lazer guns .:lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can also get a AR-10T in the 300 RSUM as the AR-10U.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

My 300WSM is a Browning stainless stalker. To tell the truth I was estimating weight with the scope. Then I thought I wonder what the sling, new recoil pad, barrel deresonator and everything weighs. So I got out the scale and that skinny barrel little thing weighs 9 lbs 4 ounces. So then I weighed my heavy barrel 300 Win Mag. That is 12 lbs even. I thought there would be a lot more difference than that. The heavy barrel was not a surprise, but I have a large scope on the 300WSM. Still I thought my total weight was less. Maybe Nikon scopes are heavy. :huh: Ya right.

Anyway, don't let the gun writers tell you how much less the 300WSM rifles kick. I have shot them both in equal weight rifles and to tell the truth I couldn't tell the difference. I know in my rifles the 300WSM shooting 150 gr bullets at 3150fps kicks a lot more than my 300 WSM with 165 gr bullets doing 3400fps. I guess three pounds make a lot of difference.

Oops forgot. It shoots a little over 1/2 inch groups with 150 gr Hornady SST with R22 powder and about the same with 180 gr Nosler Partitions and R19 powder. I know the slower powder should work best with heavy bullets, but someone forgot to tell my rifle that.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Time will tell on these, some will stay, some will fade into the night. The 270 and 300 wsm are very popular, but the 25, and 223 WSSM's are marginal at best. Ballistically the 25 wssm is a little curious to me, although it was advertised to equal the 25 06, it doesn't, it is almost identical to the 257 ackley improved. It shouldn't have magnum anywhere in its name.

There are pro's and con's, better case life, less stretching and head separations, more uniform powder ignition.

But on the flip side, high priced ammo and brass, lighter rifles that will abuse you more, fewer shells in the mag (if you need them)

Personnaly, I will stick with my 257 ackley, and my 300 win mag, if I didn't have them would I consider one, maybe, but I doubt it. You can only re-invent the wheel so many times.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------

